# Sencesa Group Site: review it please



## Loluga (May 26, 2005)

Sencesa Group Home

I have fixed a lot of bugs in design and SEO. Can You help me with reviewing? The main questions are:

- Language (is there are some bugs in texts?)
- Design

Thanks...


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

The site looks good. Nothing in the code is a red flag. If you want to take care of little things that may never cause any problems, here's the issues that WC3 caught in your xhtml. http://validator.w3.org/check?verbose=1&uri=http://www.sencesa.com/
The design looks pretty clean too. The only thing that I might suggest is playing with the text on your homepage. Its a bit off-balance... the images on the left are centered vertically, but the paragraphs are weighted to the top. I'm not saying there's one way it has to be done... Try a couple things, adding a bit of spacing above your text, centering it vertically, etc. If you still like it weighted at the top after you try other things, keep it that way.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

*Review*

Nice Layout. Like SixShooter mentioned, you might want to mess with the text and centering it vertically. Apart from that it's a pretty well made site. 
Nice Job :wink:


----------



## Loluga (May 26, 2005)

SixShooter said:


> If you want to take care of little things that may never cause any problems, here's the issues that WC3 caught in your xhtml. http://validator.w3.org/check?verbose=1&uri=http://www.sencesa.com/


thanks, I had found and fixed many bugs...


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Very welcome. one more thing to consider after taking another look is your http://www.sencesa.com/aboutus.htm page. The text container could use a slight buffer, as the text goes all the way to the border.


----------

